# Finding my gate



## Quilly (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi. I am very experienced when it comes to anything travel. I have not ever been on a flight, not even a subway.

I am leaving from BWI Airport Amtrak station in 2 weeks and I just wanted to know how I would go about finding what gate I need to be at when I get there and how soon should I arrive if I already have my ticket.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 16, 2016)

BWI is a very easy train station to navigate. Only 2 platforms.. The platform that is on the station side goes to Philadelphia, New York, & Boston. The platform over the bridge goes South to DC. 

I also believe that they offer shuttle service from the airport to the train station. Not sure what the bus shows. Probably something like Amtrak Station.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Apr 17, 2016)

Quilly said:


> Hi. I am very experienced when it comes to anything travel. I have not ever been on a flight, not even a subway.
> 
> I am leaving from BWI Airport Amtrak station in 2 weeks and I just wanted to know how I would go about finding what gate I need to be at when I get there and how soon should I arrive if I already have my ticket.
> 
> Thank you very much.


*Quote: “I am very experienced when it comes to anything travel. I have not ever been on a flight, not even a subway.”*

Do you mean to say you are _experienced_, or _inexperienced_?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 17, 2016)

BWI - If arriving or departing the station for the airport, there is a shuttle bus every few minutes. At the station, just follow the signs for either Washington/South or Baltimore/North. If flying out of BWI for the first time, the Shuttle makes a few stops on the baggage level for the different airlines. Counters/departure is on the upper level.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 17, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> Not sure what the bus shows. Probably something like Amtrak Station.


"Amtrak/MARC"


----------



## Triley (Apr 18, 2016)

Just as a side note, make sure you listen for any announcements regarding your train. Although it is very rare, trains certainly can load on the "wrong" platform. For almost a month, this one particular train that leaves DC very early in the morning (3:15am) would arrive on the platform meant for for trains heading -to- DC.

Again, very rare, but it can happen.


----------



## neroden (Apr 23, 2016)

Quilly said:


> Hi. I am very experienced when it comes to anything travel. I have not ever been on a flight, not even a subway.
> 
> I am leaving from BWI Airport Amtrak station in 2 weeks and I just wanted to know how I would go about finding what gate I need to be at when I get there


First of all, it's not called a "gate", it's called a "platform". There is usually a TV screen or noticeboard up telling you which platform your train will stop at (just like at an airport). If there isn't, there will be signs. BWI Amtrak station has only two platforms.
For you the issue will be getting on the correct train. Lots and lots of trains will stop at each platform. You want to get on the one you have a ticket for, not an earlier train, not a later train. (Look for *the time it is scheduled to depart*, and look at your watch -- it may be late but it won't be early. Also look at the train number or name, which is a different thing; you can ask "Is this train #XXXX")

It looks like there is also an attendant / ticket seller at BWI -- you can ask them to point you to the correct platform if you're confused. You can also ask the ticket seller to help make sure you get on the right train.



> And how soon should I arrive if I already have my ticket.


Experienced travellers show up 5 minutes ahead of time, but since you aren't experienced, I would plan to get there an hour ahead of time just in case you have traffic delays. This also gives you time to see how the station is arranged and watch other people board their trains.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 23, 2016)

neroden said:


> For you the issue will be getting on the correct train. Lots and lots of trains will stop at each platform. You want to get on the one you have a ticket for, not an earlier train, not a later train. (Look for *the time it is scheduled to depart*, and look at your watch -- it may be late but it won't be early. Also look at the train number or name, which is a different thing; you can ask "Is this train #XXXX")
> It looks like there is also an attendant / ticket seller at BWI -- you can ask them to point you to the correct platform if you're confused. You can also ask the ticket seller to help make sure you get on the right train.


Plus, not all trains are Amtrak. MARC (commuter) trains stop there too.


----------



## neroden (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, you want to make sure you get on Amtrak train #XXXX (whatever is on your ticket). Do not get on a MARC train. They have different paint on the sides so it's easy to tell them apart.


----------

